# memoria usb



## criscob83 (May 20, 2006)

mi madre lavo mis pantalones con todo y memoria usb, estuvo en la lavadora durante 6 minutos y unos 2 horas despues,
no la he conectado, pienso que aun puede servir si espero a que se seque
me recomiendan conectarla
de esto ya han pasado 3 días
???
o ya no va a servir


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

No le parara nada, yo los mandos a distancia de las televisores los arreglo con agua y jabon (la gente es un poco guarrrilla)
Yo miraria si lo puedes desmontar y limpiarlo bien para que no quede ni resto de jabon.
Dejarlo secar, recuerda que al ser compomentes de montaje superficial el agua queda debajo del chip debes dejarlo al sol y esperar un dia o pasarlo por el secador de pelo (no lo recomiendo pero si no tienes espera, pero es arriesgado por los chispazos que sueles pegar, interferencias....)


----------



## Luis Felipe (May 21, 2006)

A mi me pasó lo mismo y lo dejé 1/2 día secando y lo conecté y como si nada, no se perdió nada, no se quemó ningún puerto.
No te preocupues.


----------



## criscob83 (May 21, 2006)

efectivamente, la he conectado y ya sirvio y todo como si nada no perdi información,
resulto cierta mi teoria el daño pasaría si la hubiera conectado mojada, pero que bueno que espere
muchas personas piensaN QUE si se moja ya no servirá pero no es asi
muchas Gracias


----------

